# [RISOLTO]eliminare login di accesso, possibile? (AUTOLOGIN)

## KinG-InFeT

come da titolo è possibile eliminare il login di accesso da gentoo?

ovvere accendo la macchina, e parte direttamente X con l'utente root è possibile? se è si come?

----------

## darkmanPPT

secondo me si. fai lanciare uno script iniziale (quindi da root)

che apre una sessione... che ne so, lanci il comando starkde

oppure, lanci startx e vai a scrivere dentro .xinitrc il d.e. che vuoi lanciare.

---------

se usi kde, tutto questo è fattibile dal pannello di controllo

----------

## cloc3

con l'utente root è davvero sconsigliabile.

comunque, i display manager offrono spontaneamente questa caratteristica.

per kdm, ad esempio, basta configurare /usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc.

forse, l'opzoine può anche essere impostata graficamente attraverso le impostazioni di sistema.

----------

## djinnZ

per kde impostazioni di sistema->amministrazione di sistema->schermata d'accesso->comodità

da root

altrimenti mi pare che qualcuno sul forum si era arrovellato con le soluzioni alternative (potresti anche pensare di metter mano a init.d/xdm o inittab) ma sono meno funzionali.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

il problema e che non utilizzo alcun login grafico , e starto fluxbox da shell via startx ...il login è lo stesso via shell all'inizio :S

qualche idea?

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> qualcuno sul forum si era arrovellato con le soluzioni alternative (potresti anche pensare di metter mano a init.d/xdm o inittab)

 

o usare qingy o mettere in local ...

... l'arteriosclerosi incombe

----------

## KinG-InFeT

dopo tanti sbattimenti e prove(anche andate male) sono riuscito ad utilizzare l'autologin di SLIM e ora funziona alla perfezione

^_^

----------

## cloc3

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> dopo tanti sbattimenti e prove(anche andate male) sono riuscito ad utilizzare l'autologin di SLIM e ora funziona alla perfezione
> 
> ^_^

 

magari, metti la tua soluzione su Risorse Italiane.

----------

## ago

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> dopo tanti sbattimenti e prove(anche andate male) sono riuscito ad utilizzare l'autologin di SLIM e ora funziona alla perfezione
> 
> ^_^

 

Ma non ci voleva una laurea  :Very Happy: 

```
default_user        ago

auto_login          yes
```

----------

## lucapost

io lo faccio con mingetty in /etc/inittab

----------

## KinG-InFeT

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   dopo tanti sbattimenti e prove(anche andate male) sono riuscito ad utilizzare l'autologin di SLIM e ora funziona alla perfezione
> 
> ^_^ 
> 
> Ma non ci voleva una laurea 
> ...

 

esatto proprio così  :Wink:  semplice basta fare 1 sola volta il login e dopo autologga automaticamente

----------

